

Paying many people in many countries. Paypal? Cheque? - qcho

Hello. Im starting a web business where I will have to pay small amounts ($50-$100) to many people (100s) in many countries around the world. The company is based in UK.<p>I have thought of three ways:<p>- Paypal
  Pros: automatic payment.
  Cons: users will have to withdraw the money somehow<p>- Electronic money transfer
  Pros: money directly to users bank
  Cons: high transfer fees<p>- Post a cheque from HSBC (present in many countries)
  Pros: they can cash the cheque
  Cons: snail mail, can get lost<p>For now Paypal is a winner.<p>Do you know any other payment option?<p>Thanks
======
mgkimsal
Another vote for paypal.

Although I'm not dealing with hundreds, I pay writers for groovymag and jsmag
(think 10-15 per month) and almost always use paypal. Many writers are
overseas (outside the US). Paypal is the defacto - most people have one and
are OK. If there's some extra weird fee they have to pay, I'll sometimes split
it with them if that's an issue - pay a few bucks more in the payment,
basically.

A few want paper checks, but I try to only do that for US-based people - fees
are prohibitive, mail is slow and can get lost (all points you made).

For some people, it's been easier (and their request) to send gift
certificates to a store of their choice (amazon, etc) rather than dealing with
bank/paypal.

~~~
qcho
Thanks! Gift certificates is a good idea as an alternative

------
braindead_in
Xoom.com, Western Union, Moneygram, Payoneer are also some options. Haven't
used them though. PayPal is definitely a winner for Freelancers.

